# Weird kinks?



## insanityJ (Nov 4, 2006)

okay so we all see alot of weird fettishes on the furaffinity art browser
but there is allways the one that makes me go hmm?

other

so if any of you have any that fit into the *other* category can you share with us what they are?



*[ed., belatedly/uncia] Please try to keep this more-or-less on the general PG-13 guidelines, where possible. Thank y'all.*


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I never knew this was uncommon until coming to FA, but it seems more and more to me like it must be an obscure "kink," but in terms of porn, what I really like is realistic stuff, with no seme or uke, in a candid and passionate sexual situation, rather than enormous penises spurting god knows what on parts of the body I didn't know existed while someone else.

Apparenlty I'm really weird


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm stopping this thread before it starts.

ANYONE WHO HEREBY REPLIES TO THIS THREAD IS A DOUCHE.

YOU DON'T WANNA BE A DOUCHE, DO YOU?


----------



## Aikon (Nov 4, 2006)

garudaserpent said:
			
		

> but in terms of porn, what I really like is realistic stuff, with no seme or uke, in a candid and passionate sexual situation, rather than enormous penises spurting god knows what on parts of the body I didn't know existed while someone else.
> 
> Apparenlty I'm really weird



You're far from weird.

Edit:  Shit, Dana got me.


----------



## insanityJ (Nov 4, 2006)

yay im a douche


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 4, 2006)

I could actually list tons, but >.> I won't.

/douche


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 4, 2006)

_*whiskers twitching tells me this just ain't got the potential to stay PG-13 or anything remotely close*_


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 4, 2006)

I once met a wise sage that wore a plastic rain poncho and trained me in the way of the gnerd.

He told me this wise advice that will stick with me forever:
"Everyone has their own fetishes"


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 4, 2006)

We can do it!  We can keep it PG-13!  Who will rise to the challenge with me?!
We will be the heroes (or pariahs) of all furridom.

I learned from a similar guru.  He was a 6'5"-or-taller, 300 pound, to my understanding gay man, with an oldschool Michael Bolton hairdo, who regularly marched in all the Mardi Gras, Decadence, and other hardcore parades in New Orleans.
He told me a story of when he went with a friend to march in the Decadence parade, and they both wore button-up shirts buttoned all the way to the top, just walking calmly while the transvestites and strippers danced around.  His friend got all twitchy and asked him,
"Do you think I should take my shirt off?"
"If you want to then do it."
"...but I'm fat and hairy."
"Whatever you have to offer, there's _somebody_ who likes that.  I'm just waiting for the somebody who likes a big man in a buttoned-up shirt."

Ah, the wisdom of decadence.
*cough*


----------



## diddly_squat (Nov 5, 2006)

Asphixiation.


----------



## KitsuneKit (Nov 5, 2006)

Nah, my sage was slightly overwright with a shaved head.  His name was Poncho, we formed an alliance.  It was me as the leader, Poncho on at my right hand, Punk for the muscle, and the Canadian as the guy in the group we all loved to hate, together we were Technical Err.

We made a movie.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tUM5lMFQLII

I miss my AV Buddies.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 5, 2006)

uh.....well another 16ian already answered so...

*Smart girls (are some of the most sexiest thing on the planet!!!)
*...............virgin...


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll admit it.
I get a certain rise out of straight up pictures of a "bishie" character, shirtless (pantsless or not), just...being sexy.  Not necessarily humping anything, just being there and being sexy.


----------



## Kiniel (Nov 5, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> *Smart girls (are some of the most sexiest thing on the planet!!!)



QFT


----------



## Icarus (Nov 5, 2006)

*Looks up at post*
amen...smart girls can have a decent conversation with you.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 5, 2006)

Icarus said:
			
		

> ...Smart girls (are some of the most sexiest thing on the planet!!!)



QFT.  I hope someday I can find a girl who is (in no particular order):
1) good-looking,
2) smart, and
3) wouldn't hesitate to try to kick my ass (and actually had a chance of success) if I ever gave her a good reason to do so.

Basically, a female version of me, only less lazy.



</offtopic>
Anywho, my kinks are...

...none of your business.  Sorry.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Kinks? Hmmm....for those that know my regular posts around here, I probably should avoid said regular posts. 

As for what I look in a woman, it's pretty simple...character. She's got to be fun-loving and willing to speak her mind. Being a bit kinky and naughty is really a plus for me, not my main interest. Looks, eh I won't lie, I am looking for a "looker" but it isn't my main focus.

I'll be the first to tell you, I'm not the sexiest man in the world. But I'm not the worst of them either. Of the women I've been with, all said they walked away surprised. That's something I like about how I look. People underestimate me until I show them what I can do...then they leave with a better thought about me.


----------



## insanityJ (Nov 11, 2006)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> Kinks? Hmmm....for those that know my regular posts around here, I probably should avoid said regular posts.
> 
> As for what I look in a woman, it's pretty simple...character. She's got to be fun-loving and willing to speak her mind. Being a bit kinky and naughty is really a plus for me, not my main interest. Looks, eh I won't lie, I am looking for a "looker" but it isn't my main focus.
> 
> I'll be the first to tell you, I'm not the sexiest man in the world. But I'm not the worst of them either. Of the women I've been with, all said they walked away surprised. That's something I like about how I look. People underestimate me until I show them what I can do...then they leave with a better thought about me.



no but you are definately one of the sexiest wolves in the world


----------



## SevenFisher (Nov 11, 2006)

Well I've had odd liking for realisic/romance rather than any other fetishes, all it just requires guy/guy to make a love, and have fun at same thing (same goes for gal/gal or guy/gal, I know I'm gay but  I find them warming) and I go all crazy. Umm yeah.

What I would hope that if I have boyfriend, I hope he has a good humour, good sense of romance. Oh and have a beard too. I seem to perfer old, rough bearded guys over 'twinks' anyday.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 11, 2006)

insanityJ said:
			
		

> BlitzWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Heh, thank you, pet. You're too good to me. *hugs and nuzzles J*


----------



## blueroo (Nov 11, 2006)

TechnoNaziPedoPyroNecroBeastiality?


----------



## Soda~ (Nov 11, 2006)

i love everything sept scat and Vicious vore!! -runs around in circles- how about u Jake?!?!


----------



## moebius_wazlib (Nov 11, 2006)

Similarly, I love everything except...


Hold on, it's coming to me...


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 11, 2006)

blueroo said:
			
		

> TechnoNaziPedoPyroNecroBeastiality?


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Nov 11, 2006)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> insanityJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa. So are you two, like, an _item_ now or something? When did this happen? I totally missed this.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 11, 2006)

I think it was somewhere in General Chat


----------



## Icarus (Nov 12, 2006)

Water...
as in "just got out of a pool" wet look.
=D.
('cause it's a lifeguard's fantasy ^.=.^)


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 12, 2006)

I like anthros...oh wait, that's not weird here


----------



## Trinitykat (Nov 12, 2006)

girls with glasses, and who are into leather...=^^=


----------



## Leahtaur (Nov 12, 2006)

It's not really an interest I have in real life (well, it's not expressed in the same way), but in furry porn at least, I like to see the traditional gender and predator/prey roles reversed. I have a dominant, tomboyish herm bunny and a submissive male jackal as a fun character couple. 

(And I second the girls with glasses in leather motion.)


----------



## Trinitykat (Nov 12, 2006)

Leahtaur said:
			
		

> It's not really an interest I have in real life (well, it's not expressed in the same way), but in furry porn at least, I like to see the traditional gender and predator/prey roles reversed. I have a dominant, tomboyish herm bunny and a submissive male jackal as a fun character couple.
> 
> (And I second the girls with glasses in leather motion.)



YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm, the kinks I like are rather odd but isn't everybodies?

Statuephilia, mind control, and master/pet (tame). Theres others but those are my top 3 ^^


----------



## Starblind (Nov 14, 2006)

I've always considered glasses quite sexy.  No idea why.


----------



## insanityJ (Nov 14, 2006)

Soda~ said:
			
		

> i love everything sept scat and Vicious vore!! -runs around in circles- how about u Jake?!?!



well personaly i like macro (realy like it, no seriously its soooo hawt) 

^///^;

now lets all make fun of my freind Cath (binflaggle on fa) because she has a labcoat fetish


----------



## TORA (Nov 14, 2006)

Starblind said:
			
		

> I've always considered glasses quite sexy.  No idea why.



I need to see you someday...


----------



## Starblind (Nov 14, 2006)

TORA said:
			
		

> Starblind said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not difficult to find, just look for the awesome.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 14, 2006)

The Ancient Mariner said:
			
		

> BlitzWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to let ya know, in case you hadn't already figured it out, Jake is my pet. Course, we don't see you all that much, Mariner. I'm willing to bet you missed out on quite a bit.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 14, 2006)

...Blushing (to me it shows affection ^.=.^)
In Scalies, Color change.  (ex Green to blue, white to red, etc.)


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Nov 14, 2006)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> Just to let ya know, in case you hadn't already figured it out, Jake is my pet. Course, we don't see you all that much, Mariner. I'm willing to bet you missed out on _*quite a bit*_.



Three little words, so many possible meanings...


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 14, 2006)

:lol:

How true that is....it's been a while. Last time I remember us chatting, you were bashing my Johnny Cash sigy.  You ass....nah, just messin'. Good seeing ya again, Mariner.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, now _you_ can bash _my_ Incredibad signature.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 14, 2006)

I_Own_Charles said:
			
		

> I'm stopping this thread before it starts.
> 
> ANYONE WHO HEREBY REPLIES TO THIS THREAD IS A DOUCHE.
> 
> YOU DON'T WANNA BE A DOUCHE, DO YOU?



uhhh.. you kinda just called yourself a douche. ^__^.


----------



## The Ancient Mariner (Nov 14, 2006)

Aquin said:
			
		

> I_Own_Charles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Sir, if you have posted in this thread as well-- and what is more, if you have posted in this thread to insult me for no apparent reason-- wouldn't that not only make you a douche as well, but _twice _the douche I ever was?

Taste that, ladies and gentlemen? That right there is the sweet, luscious taste of irony picked fresh off the vine. Opportunities like these don't come around every day, so sit back and savor the moment. ...Mmmmmmmm.


----------

